# still life



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Let’s talk, pastel pencils, 30x30cm, by me, 2022


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

wow - unbelievable.


----------



## phoenixdesignstoday (9 mo ago)

That's amazing!!! How did you do that?


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Tea?, pastel pencils, 35x30cm, by me, 2022


----------

